# My bettas going crazy!!!!



## newTObetta (Nov 21, 2011)

All right all of the sudden my betta has been really lazy recently and he is building nest bubbles all around the tank, and today when i went to go check on him he was attacking the live plants in his tank im afraid its going to hurt him:-( he is also attacking everything in his tank for no reason at all. pretty much he wakes up and starts attacking his tank ....... PLEASE HELP D__:


----------



## earthworm88 (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi there, welcome to the forum!
If you would fill this out, as much detail as possible so that we can put our heads together to figure out why your betta is "going crazy". 

Housing 
What size is your tank?
What temperature is your tank?
Does your tank have a filter?
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration?
Is your tank heated?
What tank mates does your betta fish live with?

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish?
How often do you feed your betta fish?

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change?
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change?

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters?

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed?
How has your betta fish's behavior changed?
When did you start noticing the symptoms?
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)?


----------

